# What PSU will this config need?



## Desmond (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi,

After numerous blackouts of my machine, I have decided to get a new PSU. My config is as follows : 

Core 2 Duo E8400 3 Ghz (runs at 2.4 GHz AI overclocking, never tried to run at stock speed because of voltage problems)
4 GB RAM
Asus P5GC-MX/1333 Motherboard
ATI Radeon HD4850 graphics card running at 625 MHz stock speed (I plan to overclock this one. It goes to a max of 750 MHz. Also, it requires external power)

Please tell me how much watt PSU do I need and suggest some.

Thanks

PS: My budget is around 4k +/- 500 including shipping.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 31, 2012)

> Please tell me how much watt PSU do I need and suggest some.


Checkout this page.


----------



## 101gamzer (Dec 31, 2012)

CX430V2 is enough for your PC and if you can get CX500 then get it ASAP.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 31, 2012)

I must mention that I am planning on a massive upgrade in a 1-2 months time. Including getting a new graphics card (Radeon 78xx series perhaps) and motherboard, processor change. Please suggest keeping this in mind.

Also, I have 2 SATA HDDs (500 + 320 GB), an optical drive and two fans.


----------



## CarlonSamuels (Dec 31, 2012)

Your current config is not very energy efficient i would suggest you go for CORSAIR SMPS 600CXV2UK
It is a very good PSU and will give you enough power for future upgrades


----------



## doomgiver (Dec 31, 2012)

get a 450/500W psu, and you are golden.

thank god you dont have a hd4870, that card is a power hog 

also, before buying check the following :
1. the psu has enough pci-e power pins (and enough molex pins, in case of emergency conversions)
2. the psu has enough amperage on the +12V line to power the card (check in the manufacturer page/reviews to see roughly how much it needs)
3. the psu cables are long enough to reach plugs comfortably (my 4 pin ATX in my corsair vx450 is shorter than i require, hence i have to bend it in an awkward way to plug it in)
4. forget about wattage calculators, they are a waste of time.


imho this is a rough guide to selecting wattage : (assuming 1 each of mouse, k/b, 2x HDD, 2x fans)

igp + low end cpu = <300W
low end card + low end cpu = <350W
mid end card + mid end cpu = <500W
high end card + high end cpu = <600W

for single gpu, you should NEVER need more than 800W
GPU consumes the most power in a rig, plan accordingly, also, older cards usually need more power.

for future upgrades, you can go with corsair GS600 or seasonic sIIsomething 620W. both will provide clean, stable power.


----------



## Rajat Giri (Dec 31, 2012)

^^^^^ +1 for corsair GS600


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 31, 2012)

Ger Corsair GS600 @4.5K

It is the best choice at your budget and will also give you headroom for future expansion or upgradation.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 31, 2012)

What is the difference between the CX, GS, HX, TX series, etc? I know that GS means Gamer Series (or something like that), but how are they different technically?


----------



## jackal_79 (Jan 1, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> What is the difference between the CX, GS, HX, TX series, etc? I know that GS means Gamer Series (or something like that), but how are they different technically?



I found this on net:
The Differences between All Corsair Power Supply Units | Custom PC Guide .net

Not sure whether it is correct.


----------



## vkl (Jan 1, 2013)

^It is mostly correct.
Only thing is that the new batch of GS series which are more efficient(80+ bronze) are still to be available here afaik.Only GS500 has no revision till now.
Previous batch of GS series i.e. which are available here are 80+ certified only.
All the new HX series are 80+ Gold certified.Previously hx750 and hx850 were 80+silver while hx650 was 80+bronze certified.
As for warranty AX and HX come with 7 years of warranty.TX comes with 5 years warranty while GS,CX,VS units have 3 years warranty.
VS series PSU are sold in Asia and have no proper info upon there efficiency except the manufacturer's claim of _up to_ 80/85% on some units.


----------



## CarlonSamuels (Jan 1, 2013)

Corsair CX series is more efficient than Corsair GS series atleast the ones in availible in india All GS series PSu offer above CS series is better fans and LED lights


----------



## vkl (Jan 1, 2013)

^GS series units have more wattage on their +12V rail than comparable CX v2series units.CX V2series is fine though.
As for efficiency both the CX and GS series units have 80+ certification barring the new batch of GS series(80+bronze).
Different units of GS(old ones) and CX series would have little difference in efficiency under different levels of loads and temperature,but we can't say if one is more efficient than another without data.Anyway the difference in efficiency would be much low to make any substantial difference.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 1, 2013)

i'd say you plan for the future rig and then decide on the PSU. will be much safe.

but a ~600W corsair/seasonic will be enough though if you go for 78xx series.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 1, 2013)

CarlonSamuels said:


> Corsair CX series is more efficient than Corsair GS series atleast the ones in availible in india All GS series PSu offer above CS series is better fans and LED lights



Totally wrong post.
Efficiency & quality wise:
AX >= HX > TX > GS > CX >> VS.

And those who are concerned with - new GS series PSUs (i.e. 80+ bronze certified) are available in India from past 2 months or so.


----------



## CarlonSamuels (Jan 1, 2013)

^What i wrote was based on the earlier posted link

Any way OP should be fine with the CX600 as the GS 600 would be just crossing his budget


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jan 1, 2013)

Throw in a TX650 and you wont repent the investment.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 1, 2013)

If we do not take budget into consideration, what do you guys recommend? Perhaps, I can try extending the budget if the PSU is more suited.


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 1, 2013)

TX650 is a nice choice, as it will manage anything thrown at it, upto a i7 and HD79xx / GTX680

but its expensive, and there is really no need for it, if you stick to your upgrade plan (ie, HD78xx).
in that case, GS600 will do. (having some extra power is always welcome, better a overpowered psu than an underpowered one)


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 1, 2013)

TX series is 80+ Platinum rated.. efficiency >90%

TX series will be an awesome choice provided you can shell out the cash


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 1, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> TX series is 80+ Platinum rated.. efficiency >90%



huh?
Pay a visit to manufacturer's website before posting what do you think.
TX series is 80+ bronze certified. 



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> If we do not take budget into consideration, what do you guys recommend? Perhaps, I can try extending the budget if the PSU is more suited.



Corsair TX650V2 @~5.2K (or less. I don't know the current price)


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 1, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> huh?
> Pay a visit to manufacturer's website before posting what do you think.
> TX series is 80+ bronze certified.
> 
> ...



extremely sorry.. i mixed up TX with AX


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 1, 2013)

===redacted===

TX650 is gonna be fine for even dual-gpu setups.

if you dont plan to do that, GS600 is good enough (i mean, its excellent)


----------



## techdabangg (Jan 2, 2013)

Go for TX650... its beefy. I just saw a thread in which a person is running crossfire of two 7950s with 3570k on TX650... whoaaaa

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-supply-cabinets-mods/168173-require-upgrade-over-tx650v2-power-my-crossfirex-setup.html


----------



## Desmond (Jan 2, 2013)

So, looks like the TX650 is what I'm gonna get. Now, to the next question: Where can I get this cheap (reasonable)?


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jan 2, 2013)

Check it out at ur location (Location:: Your GF's house) or change it so that people can suggest you some shops at your locality.

U can consider this as a suggestion and not an advice. The details are asked and displayed for a reason.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 2, 2013)

Well, I was asking about shopping online 

But, I live in Pune by the way. So, if they are any proper reseller for this PSU, please let me know.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jan 2, 2013)

Isn't there a store called Havok Nation in Pune?


----------



## Desmond (Jan 2, 2013)

Yeah...I heard about it. But, are prices reasonable?

Can anyone point out a few online stores that are selling the TX650? I need to compare prices.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jan 3, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Yeah...I heard about it. But, are prices reasonable?
> 
> Can anyone point out a few online stores that are selling the TX650? I need to compare prices.



Maybe this will help you.But it is showing 2 versions of tx650. tx650 v2 and tx650m

Corsair » Corsair Enthusiast Series Tx650 V2 650w Power Supply Cmpsu 650txv2 Price In India


----------



## Desmond (Jan 3, 2013)

The tx650m happens to be a modular variant (Semi modular, actually)

I found it to be around Rs. 6700 from including shipping from MDcomputers.in:

CORSAIR SMPS 650TX-M

Shall I go for this or is there anywhere where I can get it cheaper? Everywhere else I see, it is for 7k+


----------



## Myth (Jan 3, 2013)

Take this : CORSAIR TX650V2


----------



## Desmond (Jan 3, 2013)

Myth said:


> Take this : CORSAIR TX650V2



For the V2 I have to pay 620 for shipping. While, for the M, I have to pay only 460. I think the M will be better since there are lesser cables dangling around in my box.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jan 3, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Yeah...I heard about it. But, are prices reasonable?
> 
> Can anyone point out a few online stores that are selling the TX650? I need to compare prices.



A friend (who is/was also in TE) bought a cooler. He didn't complain. So it should be just about right. How will you know if you don't atleast ask for a quote? He's over here too IINM, either lurking or posting comments.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 5, 2013)

Ordered TX650-M. Hoping to receive it sometime next week.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 10, 2013)

Update : Finally got my PSU. Pics to follow later.


----------



## Myth (Jan 10, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Update : Finally got my PSU. Pics to follow later.



Price ?


----------



## Desmond (Jan 10, 2013)

6700 including tax and shipping.


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 10, 2013)

cool!! and congrats!!


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 11, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> 6700 including tax and shipping.



A bit high price. Still, congrats!!


----------



## Desmond (Jan 11, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> A bit high price. Still, congrats!!



Everywhere else I looked it was above 7k.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 12, 2013)

AFAIK, HX650 was ~7.2K ish (1 year ago). 
May be rice have increased, a LOT.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 15, 2013)

Pics posted here : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/show-off/45694-post-your-latest-purchase-575.html#post1821759


----------

